# Assorted Sword Plant?



## bobbym9 (Dec 31, 2012)

I just bought an assorted sword plant from Petsmart and I am wondering if anyone can tell me what kind it is. I have attached a picture of it.

Thanks


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks like an Amazon to me


----------



## jccaclimber (Aug 29, 2011)

I was thinking something closer to kleiner bar, but let it grow some submerged leaves and ask again with a new photo.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

jccaclimber said:


> I was thinking something closer to kleiner bar, but let it grow some submerged leaves and ask again with a new photo.


Honestly i believe that if its from petsmart it will most likely be an amazon. every time i go there its only amazon or micros, never kleiner bar.


----------



## jccaclimber (Aug 29, 2011)

Agreed, it just seems to have a bit too much red in it compared to what I'm used to seeing in amazons.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

jccaclimber said:


> Agreed, it just seems to have a bit too much red in it compared to what I'm used to seeing in amazons.


 it does have a redish tint but that could also be the lighting, the only other thing i could think of would be an indian, but i have those and this looks nothing like it.

My final ID is an Amazon, most common, and being from petsmart, most likely


----------



## bobbym9 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay thank you everyone so much for your help!


----------



## Icegoalie32 (May 8, 2012)

I would agree, definitely an Amazon Sword. Don't panic when those round leaves begin to melt away, they are emersed growth, the submersed leaves will be different. Make sure you are supplementing the gravel with root tabs.


----------



## mjalex007 (Oct 18, 2012)

I thought this is what an amazon sword looks like:








Are there different kinds of amazon swords? The plants I have look like this one. I'm just making sure that I have IDed them correctly.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Your's is an amazon sword, its leaves are the submerged form, the original one above is emersed leaves. And you have id'd them correctly


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

The sword looks more like a 'Rose' type than an Amazon to me. I don't know its parentage but it has been around for a while now, got rid of mine years and years ago. Grows huge and can easily fill a 24x24" space. Very beautiful and reproduces via flower stems that grow plantlets.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Kathyy said:


> The sword looks more like a 'Rose' type than an Amazon to me. I don't know its parentage but it has been around for a while now, got rid of mine years and years ago. Grows huge and can easily fill a 24x24" space. Very beautiful and reproduces via flower stems that grow plantlets.


I see what you mean.

Can you possibly post updated pictures when new growth starts to appear?


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Found a photo of my first big tank, 5'x2'x2'. 'Rose' is on the left and Amazon sword is on the right. See the difference in the greens and the leaf shape?


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Kathyy said:


> Found a photo of my first big tank, 5'x2'x2'. 'Rose' is on the left and Amazon sword is on the right. See the difference in the greens and the leaf shape?


I see what you mean, i still think it's an amazon but i guess only time can tell, however the leaves look like a rose though, ecspecially with the color that is shown.

Bobby: Is there any chance you can get more pictures?


----------



## bobbym9 (Dec 31, 2012)

Here are a couple more pics.

I would like to put it in my 55g tank but am wondering if two 48" 40W Fluorescent Bulbs will be enough? Thanks Again!!!


----------



## jccaclimber (Aug 29, 2011)

Based on the coloration in those pictures it does look like an amazon sword. Once some submerged growth appears that can help confirm or deny. I think you'll be ok putting the sword in your 55 if it is an amazon. Those really don't require much light.


----------



## bobbym9 (Dec 31, 2012)

Heres some updated pictures. It seems to be coming in red.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

It does have the leaf for a rose sword. I have an itty bitty one in my 75.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

I just picked up 2 of these in a packet, ill grow them out as well, mabey we can get 2 different perspectives going here, that could help id it, i also agree with the rose sword though.


----------



## bobbym9 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm gunna keep it in my 15 gallon for now. I am wondering if I need to use co2? It's the only plant in the tank and all I've used so far is root tabs.?


----------



## jccaclimber (Aug 29, 2011)

Unless you have a ton of light CO2 isn't needed. What is your lighting?


----------



## bobbym9 (Dec 31, 2012)

It's a T8 15watt fluorescent bulb.


----------



## jccaclimber (Aug 29, 2011)

You're fine without CO2.


----------



## bobbym9 (Dec 31, 2012)

I upgraded my lighting to 2 26 watt 6500k CFLs and added DIY co2. It has grown 3 new leaves this week. Can't believe the difference!


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

I think its melon sword. Echinodorus osiris. Having leaves like e. cordifolius the difference is just reddish leaves. :3


----------



## jccaclimber (Aug 29, 2011)

bobbym9 said:


> I upgraded my lighting to 2 26 watt 6500k CFLs and added DIY co2. It has grown 3 new leaves this week. Can't believe the difference!


Pictures!


----------



## bobbym9 (Dec 31, 2012)

Here it is. 
I also found a snail. Which is weird since I have never seen one in the 3 weeks I've had this plant. I'm kind of glad though since I was thinking of going to the store to get some so I can put them in my 55g to dig through the sand. Hopefully I find some more!!


----------



## f8puffy (Apr 19, 2012)

99% sure that it is E. Osiris


----------



## bobbym9 (Dec 31, 2012)

The new leaves come in red and turn green when they get bigger.


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

it could be Echinodorus 'Rose'


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

definatly a rose, mine are coming in the same color, cool! i'd show pictures of mine, sadly i don't have a camera to do that


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

ADJAquariums said:


> definatly a rose, mine are coming in the same color, cool! i'd show pictures of mine, sadly i don't have a camera to do that


+1, sad if you can't find a pic.
BUt you can check it in plant profiles, search echinodorus rose and OOFF!:flick:


----------



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

mjalex007 said:


> I thought this is what an amazon sword looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All amazon swords are the same it just really depends on where you buy it from.
I've had an amazon sword with round leaves just like the one in the first picture and after 2-3 weeks, my leaves have gotten longer.


----------

